# Possible Listeria Exposure in Ontario Prisons



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Nov 2008)

This might prove interesting since some of these jails have not used [or as far as I know were never built with] their kitchens for a long time and now might have to find a way to make food.


http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2008/11/22/7501731-cp.html
Officials warn of possible Listeria exposure in Ontario prisons

By THE CANADIAN PRESS

Ontario health officials are warning prisoners in seven provincial correctional institutions may have been exposed to Listeria. 
The Ontario Ministry of Health said in a news release the operator of a correctional services food-production facility in Milton, Ont., informed the Halton Region Health Department on Nov. 21 that samples taken during routine surveillance at the facility tested positive for Listeria monocytogenes. 
The tests relate to samples taken from food that may have been consumed between Nov. 13 and Nov. 16. 

As a result of the positive tests, the Halton Region Health Department issued an order to Eurest Dining Services to cease production and distribution of food from the facility and immediately prepare and implement a plan to sanitize the plant and equipment. 
There are no reported cases of listeriosis. 

The seven prisons affected are: Maplehurst and the Vanier Centre for Women in Milton, Central North Correctional Centre in Penetanguishene, Central East Correctional Centre in Lindsay, Ottawa-Carleton Correctional Centre, St. Lawrence Valley Correctional and Treatment Centre in Brockville and the Brockville Jail. 
Correctional Services officials are monitoring prisoners and staff for symptoms of listeriosis. 

Some individuals who were incarcerated at the institutions when the food was served are now in the community. 
Officials are asking health-care providers to be on alert for individuals linked with the institutions who may have symptoms of listeriosis. 
Dr. David Williams, acting chief medical officer of health, said: "Although there have been no cases, I am asking individuals who were present at these seven correctional institutions between the dates of Nov. 13 and 16, 2008 to seek medical attention if they develop symptoms of listeriosis." 

Williams said there is no risk to the general public and "we are taking every possible step to notify individuals who may have been affected."


----------



## Steel Badger (23 Nov 2008)

Is anyone actually suprised....except myself  ( I thought this would transpire a lot sooner....)


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Nov 2008)

What I love about these news stories and the very recent "Listeria Hysteria" is that for the most part, people can be "exposed" to listeria and NOT develop listeriosis.  Normally, you are only talking about people with a compromised immune system, e.g. the very old/young, pregnant women, etc.

The prevalence of the illness is 20 cases in one million people.

Listeria FAQs


----------

